# Visual Basic > Mobile Development >  convert or re-write code creating *.cab run on mobile phone windows 6.1

## john_vb4

how to convert or re-write code or if it's possible to add code which run on pc to mobile phone 6.1 .cab file. 

  I open the files of code with VB. I add the files and folders of software , which it converted from automaticaly,  in my HTC windows mobile 6.1. Also, install net compact freamwork 3.5 (.cab file) but when I run this software tell me must I have visual Basic 8.0.0 or other (with code error) and then open new windows which tell me with net compact freamwork but I had been installed.

is it possible to add on cab project all files of VB codes from software with my Visual Basic 2010 and made cab file which can run on my mobile phone win 6.1? 
   VB 2010 haven't  smart cab project only cab project

----------


## FunkyDexter

I've moved your thread into the mobile development forum.  The codebank forum is for code submission rather than questions.

Regards
FD

----------

